# Sick blue gourami



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

My blue gourami seems to be sick. He is battling to stay upright and when he manages to get going swimming he swims as if he is drunk, eventually he will crash on the bottom and will stay there for a while until he starts to swim around again and repeat the behavior. When he crashes his fins are not clamped or anything, he looks well fed and his colour is good.

NH3 = 0
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 10 ppm
pH is 8.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Are all of the other fish acting normal? How long have you had him?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I have no idea what was happening to him, two weeks down the line, he is doing well swimming fine, eating well and looking good. He is also not as shy as he used to be, he used to hang around in the back corner of the tank and not come out and was very skittish, now he is always coming out and does not bolt when we approach the tank so.

I have no explaination for this behavior but I don't care, as long as my fish is OK.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

ah well, I'm glad everything worked out


----------

